# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  تعلم اللغة الامازيغية بالصوت و الصورة

## mohamed73

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركته  مرحبا بكم في هدا  القسم تعلم اللغة الأمازيغية  الموضوع اليوم هو الحروف الهجائية بالصوت و الصورة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   هنا الارقام بالصوت و الصورة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  هنا الايام و الشهور بالصوت و الصورة   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الان بعد هده الدروس سنمر الى التطبيقات 
هده مجموعة من التمارين البسيطة قم بانجاز. أدخل صفحة التمارين 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
اوووووووووووووووووووو
/ / * * .......... الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك يا غالى على الدرس الاول سنتعلم بدون معلم بادن الله ههههههههه
والف مبروك  على افتتاح القسم الجديد

----------


## qwert-868

شكلهاااا صعبة ههههه

----------


## hack23071

شكرا لك يا غالى

----------


## خلدون عسلي

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## brucelee08

شكرا جزيلا إفولكي ماينا

----------


## anweros

بارك الله فيكم إخواني

----------

